# would you buy it ?



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

me and a buddy design this iphone skin and have sent it to kings camo to become licensed, if they become licensed would you buy one?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll buy one. How much?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you make one for flip phones?  

J/K- That looks awesome. I would buy one for sure if I had an iphone.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hell no I wouldn't buy that! Can you Imagine trying to find your phone if you dropped it in the yard? The camo on that skin is far too good to put on a small item like a phone. Joking, that is cool and I would buy one.-----SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I like it, but I'm too dumb for a smart phone.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

No


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Id buy it if i had an iphone.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

we are also going to be doing them in the other kings camo designs, and will be doing them in the galaxy s3, Ipad, Ipad mini, Imac.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think there's a market for this but I wouldn't buy one because of my income.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Totally depends on the price.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Most likely...especially if available for the Galaxy S3


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd probably lose it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. For a REAL outdoorsman, there are four things should never be made with a camo pattern: cellphones, wallets, pocket knives, and keys.

However, if you are an outdoorsman, with a desk job, that never actually makes it to the outdoors, then sure, why not.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Nope. For a REAL outdoorsman, there are four things should never be made with a camo pattern: cellphones, wallets, pocket knives, and keys.
> 
> However, if you are an outdoorsman, with a desk job, that never actually makes it to the outdoors, then sure, why not.


Haha I was just thinking that... "it looks cool around the watercooler". My phone is in a heavy duty seidio case with a couple layers of rubber and hard plastic protection. Its in MAROON color as it had the best visibility and contrast when dropped.

I've lost too many "camo" things in the woods... deer couldnt see your cell phone from 400 yards anyway even if it was day-glo-pink. But yea, if you want to look cool around the office go for it.

PS: while it is a good idea, I think others beat you to market:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid= ... &_from=R40

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Can I get orange for rifle season?


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I would buy it.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Well the nice thing is it wont cost that much, i cant say pricing yet because were still working it out with Kings, we will also be doing them in all the other Kings Camo designs. will also be doing these for all the different apple products.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol Gary...people don't camo their phones for hunting purposes, you're silly. I would probably do it, and yes I will probably lose my phone, which will be a great excuse to buy the newest and greatest anyways.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I would


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be afraid of dropping it or setting it down after taking a picture or something, and not finding it again. Just like a wallet or keys - the last thing I want to blend in to the surroundings. But as was mentioned - cool look.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

you know we could always on the sides of the phone put like bright orange strip so then you gentlemen don't loose the phone so easily just sayin.


----------



## shawnsanchez1 (Jun 24, 2010)

K everyone kings has approved are stuff so if you would liked them as of right know we have them on etsy.com and got to the shop called simple vinyl if you need head navigating just let me know. Kings will also be putting them on there website . I am setting up a meeting with sportsmans warehouse next week.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cangrats Shawn on your success. All the best in the future. ----SS


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

shawnsanchez1 said:


> K everyone kings has approved are stuff so if you would liked them as of right know we have them on etsy.com and got to the shop called simple vinyl if you need head navigating just let me know. Kings will also be putting them on there website . I am setting up a meeting with sportsmans warehouse next week.


I didnt see them there.


----------

